# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Loja kompjuterike 'Comanche 4'

## mesia4ever

A e keni luajtur lojen Comanche 4 dhe a ju ka pelqyer?

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/sim/comanche4/index.html

http://www.gamespot.com/pc/sim/coman...summary;review


Ishte pak e veshtire dhe e komplikuar, por ua rekomandoj qe ta luani, sidomos atyre qe u pelqejne lojera me helikoptere.

----------


## lojaxhiu

Loje pak e vjeter kjo, qeka bere ne 2001. Me duket kam provuar pak comanche 3. Shume e komplikuar keshtu qe s'e loza fare. Keto simulatoret nuk para i kam qejf ngaqe jane disi te veshtire per ti marr doren. 

Sidoqofte ne qofte se po kerkon per nje simulator helikopteri me te ri ke edhe Enemy Engaged 2.

----------


## mesia4ever

Pershendetje Lojaxhiu.
Per keto lojera duhet koncentrim i madh dhe shpejtesi reagimi shume te shpejte, sepse po nuk reagove shpejt, ai mision te shkon dem. Sidomos disa Misione ishin shume te veshtira ku duhej te perfundoheshin shume objektiva, dhe deri sa t'ia merr doren nevojitet kohe dhe praktike. Comanche 3 e pata luajtur para afersisht 4 viteve, koncepti eshte i njejte.

Te gjitha te mirat dhe ia kalo mire

----------

